# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  can you id these montis?

## lost

I got these as plating montis but I am not so sure

----------


## lost

Been doing some home work and I think they are incrusting me thinks I need to keep an eye out for some plating monti

----------


## Gary R

They are plating Montipora m8

They like water moment and they eat a lot of calcium & KH blend

How much did you pay for them ?

----------


## lost

> They are plating Montipora m8
> 
> They like water moment and they eat a lot of calcium & KH blend
> 
> How much did you pay for them ?


If I remember correctly £35 for the both

----------


## Gary R

Think I need to cut mine up then £35 x 100 pieces  :woohoo:

----------


## lost

> Think I need to cut mine up then £35 x 100 pieces


What you saying ? i paid to much?  :lol:

----------


## Gary R

nope ….just i'v got around 3ft x 1ft of the stuff ...if not more  :lol:

----------


## lost

> nope .just i'v got around 3ft x 1ft of the stuff ...if not more


Its no good you are going to have to move closer  :pmsl:

----------

